# R.I.P molly



## anna (Jun 22, 2007)

gonna miss u molly love u xx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p furry one


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

awww R.I.P little sweetheart
:grin1:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

awww RIP


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

Sleep tight sweetie


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

My English Springer died in 2002 and I haven't seen another as cute as he was until now...
What a beautiful dog...
Night night Molly - sleep well prettyful xx


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Deepest condolences :sad:


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP Molly


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

awwww i hate the dog ones they always make me cry,so much part of the family
RIP Molly


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Rip..


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Aww what a beautiful dog  (((Hugs))) x x x

R.I.P Molly


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

RIP Molly sweetheart


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

R.I.P molly sorry to hear of ya lost :sad:


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

What a stunner...shes so gorge....RIP Molly...sorry for your loss...there always a part of the family....


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

r.i.p molly


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

R.I.P. cute little woofle!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

R.I.P-sorry to hear


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

My dogs are my world to me, im so sorry for your loss.
Off chasing big bones in the sky.
xx


----------



## mikk1301 (Sep 2, 2007)

r.i.p litlle doggy.i love all animals but the thought of losing my dogs caves me in i really feel for you.deepest sympathy from 18st trucker in floods of tears


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

R.I.P little molly


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

my thoughts are with you - its so painful losing a pet. RIP Molly x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

im sobbin ma heart out here, say ill never look in rip again but still i look, rest well molly
cat and cel x


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

My boxer molly died 2 years ago, seeing your springer made me even sad. Can just see them both now playing in doggie heaven and up to mischief.
R.I.P sweet springer x


----------

